# Lookin for any info



## blue_bmw2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey everyone, im new on the site and i thought i would start off with a question.

I recently inherited a 1953 Beretta 950-6.35 from my grandfather. Its not the model B. I was looking to know if anyone had an information about this model or anything interesting to say about it i would love to hear it! thanks guys!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a little bit of info on it at this site. Good luck.:smt033
:smt023http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beretta_950:smt023


----------



## blue_bmw2 (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks so much


----------

